# Sps OD green G10



## Chris catty (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello I'm trying to bye a Sps OD green G10






dose anybody no how the best way to contact the man that makes Thea's? thanks Chris


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

1---Welcome to SSF.

2---To send him a forum PM:

A---Click on the little picture of the envelope near the top right of your screen.

B---Click on "compose new" in the pop-up box that appears.

C---Type "perf" into the "Recipient's Name" field of the PM composition screen. When the name "Performance Catapults" with the little silver logo appears, click on it.

D---Write whatever you want to write to him. Click on "Send" and you're done.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey, that`s my slingshot hahahaha


----------



## Chris catty (Aug 31, 2014)

Do you want to sell it? Chris


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Nah, gonna hold on to this one


----------

